# Character Statutory Declaration (Form 52)



## ThKmOz (Oct 21, 2009)

Hello Expats,
In my 175 online application, Character Statutory Declaration show required.
What is that means and how can i do this for ? Both me and my spouse are from HR Country and we can provide PCC from every country we are living in.
But I don't know why my application shown Character Statutory Declaration required. Some friends from forum, mention as their 175 online application didn't shown that Character Statutory Declaration.

If I provide PCC from every country, that Character Statutory Declaration doesn't need, am I right to say that?


Any advice will be much appreciated for that matter.


----------



## rangola1 (Jul 14, 2009)

I hope u have to fill form 80 for u and for ur wife and attach them....If u haven't done already


----------



## alizulfs (Jan 14, 2009)

ThKmOz said:


> Hello Expats,
> In my 175 online application, Character Statutory Declaration show required.
> What is that means and how can i do this for ? Both me and my spouse are from HR Country and we can provide PCC from every country we are living in.
> But I don't know why my application shown Character Statutory Declaration required. Some friends from forum, mention as their 175 online application didn't shown that Character Statutory Declaration.
> ...


dont worry about it... today i recieved mail from CO regarding stat. decl. in lieu of saudi arabia pcc... you just need to go to australian embassy and sign that infront of consul or vice consul...

best of luck


----------



## ThKmOz (Oct 21, 2009)

thanks alizulfs and rangola


----------

